Ask HN: How do you manage your todos? - wizardofmysore
======
afarrell
Now that I stay home all day, I use my whiteboard notecards[1], neodymium
magnets, and a whiteboard. I plot them out on a 2-dimensional axis of:

\- Impact within the next 2 weeks * certainty of that impact.

\- Scope of the task * Difficulty of making an increment of progress.

I then hopefully pick the tasks with the highest impact per effort.

I'm working on incorporating some of the guidance from Dave Crenshaw's class
Time Management Fundamentals.

\----------------

General Recommendation: Take advantage of the curb cut effect.

[https://medium.com/@mosaicofminds/the-curb-cut-effect-how-
ma...](https://medium.com/@mosaicofminds/the-curb-cut-effect-how-making-
public-spaces-accessible-to-people-with-disabilities-helps-
everyone-d69f24c58785)

Spend some amount of time looking at tools and habits built for the ADHD
community.

[1] [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blank-Playing-Cards-Matte-
Finish/dp...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blank-Playing-Cards-Matte-
Finish/dp/B01H4CZQ14/ref=pd_sbs_21_1/258-2580851-9949047)

------
ystad
I use google sheets. I find it more easy that using complex todo lists.

\-
[https://support.google.com/a/users/answer/9310268#1.1](https://support.google.com/a/users/answer/9310268#1.1)

\- [https://medium.com/benjamin-dada/tutorial-how-to-build-
your-...](https://medium.com/benjamin-dada/tutorial-how-to-build-your-own-
beautiful-todo-list-sheet-e917f8c7670b)

------
RMPR
TL;DR Emacs org-mode.

A private git repository containing my org files synced with my devices with
syncthing, it's a git repository because I commit and push once or twice a
month in case I lose all my devices at once, (very unlikely, but... the TAO of
Backup [http://www.taobackup.com/](http://www.taobackup.com/)). On Desktop, I
use Emacs (well spacemacs), on mobile Orgzly, to manage the actual work, there
are still some glitches, but I stumbled upon this
[https://blog.viktomas.com/posts/my-
workflow/](https://blog.viktomas.com/posts/my-workflow/) recently and I'll see
how to integrate all this in my own workflow.

[https://opensource.com/article/19/4/calendar-
git](https://opensource.com/article/19/4/calendar-git)

Edit: Seems there's already a blog post about something like what I'm using.
[https://hiepph.github.io/post/2017-11-24-emacs-org-
syncthing...](https://hiepph.github.io/post/2017-11-24-emacs-org-syncthing/)

~~~
johnx123-up
IMHO, Restyaboard is better. It is more like a self hosted Trello.

------
john2smith
I am using Restyaboard to organize my to-do list, which is very good.

~~~
112
Clearly, as all the comments you've ever posted say. If you're going to
manipulate HN to drive traffic to your product, at least do it the smart way.

------
mtolga
I use to-do list app and a little notebook

------
dozoyo
I don't.

I like to just take things as they come.

